# Ok..Lets see those babies!!



## MedicPrincess (Jul 14, 2005)

My boy and the Late Rex.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 14, 2005)

Adorable!!!
I actually don't have a current picture of all of us, when I get one I'll post it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 14, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww. So cute.


My wife said, and I quote: "Are you nuts, you are not putting our photo on there, with all the freaks, and murders"

My reply: Yes Mother.

Her reply: "THE LOOK"

No photo.  :unsure:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 14, 2005)

Awww, such a cutie!

My baby Molly:





My brother Paul & I when he got commissioned:


----------



## Luno (Jul 15, 2005)

These are my two little rats   

And here's why they'll never have a second date






Yeah, that's one protective daddy  B)


----------



## Stevo (Jul 15, 2005)

here's the whole band.....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 15, 2005)

Cute!  Luno, you say that now, but in 30 years when you can't get them out of the house, you'll be pushing them towards the first non-scuzzy guy you see...


----------



## Luno (Jul 15, 2005)

Capt, I've got that one already figured out, as soon as high school is done, (maybe before) I'm buying a sailboat, probably a nice 35-45 ft, and pulling up stakes (after school).  I am a wanderer at heart, so I will be on the move again, being stuck in one place is killing me.    I'm already looking for a live aboard, but I don't know how they'd adjust to living on a boat.  But hey, they can always join me in the S. Pacific, straight Jack London style.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's mine...











I got them at the Humane Society about a month apart.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 15, 2005)

count me in Luno , besides i've always admired Captain Morgan....


----------



## Luno (Jul 15, 2005)

cool, I'm sure there'll be plenty of room for a case of morgan right next to my case of turkey!  Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to add the last family member.  






Now, does anyone have an ice maker that will fit in a sailboat?


----------



## 007medic (Jul 16, 2005)

These are my little darlings

Ariel has the long blonde hair and is 12

Kelsey has the short dirty blonde hair and is 9


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Jul 15 2005, 03:46 PM
> * Capt, I've got that one already figured out, as soon as high school is done, (maybe before) I'm buying a sailboat, probably a nice 35-45 ft, and pulling up stakes (after school).  I am a wanderer at heart, so I will be on the move again, being stuck in one place is killing me.    I'm already looking for a live aboard, but I don't know how they'd adjust to living on a boat.  But hey, they can always join me in the S. Pacific, straight Jack London style. *


 That's what I used to do before I got a grown up life.  On a 50ft monohull then a 50ft catamaran in the British Virgin Islands.  I miss it, I may have to come visit you.


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Jul 15 2005, 04:46 PM
> * Capt, I've got that one already figured out, as soon as high school is done, (maybe before) I'm buying a sailboat, probably a nice 35-45 ft, and pulling up stakes (after school).  I am a wanderer at heart, so I will be on the move again, being stuck in one place is killing me.    I'm already looking for a live aboard, but I don't know how they'd adjust to living on a boat.  But hey, they can always join me in the S. Pacific, straight Jack London style. *


 Luke + Sailboat = the only sailboat EVER with torpedos, 50-cal and missles.....

I really love that picture, but remember- it is bad form to create your own patients just because you are bored......    :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

This topic brings back memories of my old job.... taking pictures of little kids....


 yep... I used to work for Lifetouch / J.C.Penney Portrits.......


I'm different...


----------



## medic03 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 15 2005, 05:19 PM
> * Here's mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 Awwwww, look at the doggies!  I LOVE dogs. In fact my first word was doggie but did I ever get a dog? Nooooooo! The apt I'm living in now doesn't allow pets, but as soon as I move to a place that allows it, I'm getting 2.   

Looks at pics again... awww they are sooo cute.......


----------



## vtemti (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok, so I leave for a couple days and upon my return, I find you playing the "I'll show you mine, if you show me yours" game. 

Count me in as soon as I get some decent pics.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 16 2005, 07:01 AM
> * I'm different... *


 I'll say


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 16 2005, 09:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *This topic brings back memories of my old job.... taking pictures of little kids....*




  Really? They looked like that guy from Spaceballs? MAWG or MOG or something like that, half man half dog?   

 



> *I'm different...*



We know.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Wingnut (Jul 16, 2005)

I love that movie...



And all the pics are great, it's nice to put a face to the name


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)

Now I have to see Space Balls!



> *it's nice to put a face to the name *



So you will associate people as looking like a dog?  :blink:      :lol:


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 16, 2005)

He's A MOG... Half Man, Half dog....  He's his own best friend.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's our youngest. The one that doesn't like Stevo.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 16 2005, 09:47 PM
> * Now I have to see Space Balls!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vtemti (Jul 17, 2005)

and finally my two kids.

Ryan (15) I think he wants to be a chef.





Christine (21) College Senior in the fall (high school english teacher)





Down Jon, you'll have to go through me first!


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 17 2005, 01:25 PM
> * Christine (21) College Senior in the fall (high school english teacher)
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey - I didn't say anything......... Yet!


----------



## Phridae (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 18 2005, 10:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 18 2005, 10:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 17 2005, 01:25 PM
> * Christine (21) College Senior in the fall (high school english teacher)
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - I didn't say anything......... Yet! [/b][/quote]
 You know he printed that and has it pinned on his wall.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 18, 2005)

Probably kisses each night before bed...

and shows it to all his friends and calls her his girlfriend .
  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jul 18 2005, 02:18 PM
> * Probably kisses each night before bed...
> 
> and shows it to all his friends and calls her his girlfriend .
> :lol:   *


 No... that's why I've got YOUR picture....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 18, 2005)

Now why do I suddenly feel dirty??


----------



## Phridae (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 18 2005, 01:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 18 2005, 01:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Jul 18 2005, 02:18 PM
> * Probably kisses each night before bed...
> 
> and shows it to all his friends and calls her his girlfriend .
> :lol:  *


No... that's why I've got YOUR picture.... [/b][/quote]


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 18 2005, 12:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 18 2005, 12:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know he printed that and has it pinned on his wall. [/b][/quote]
 He says yet, but when I first introduced myself to this forum he asked if she was cute.


----------



## 007medic (Jul 18, 2005)

VT, now your daughter is saying " I am posted all over the internet, thanks to my dad"

Jon is saying " Hey VT, Got any more??"

LOL

Everyone has beautiful families!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jul 18 2005, 05:00 PM
> * VT, now your daughter is saying " I am posted all over the internet, thanks to my dad"
> 
> Jon is saying " Hey VT, Got any more??"
> ...


 And I have'nt even posted my 3 step kids, but they are all 30ish and live on their own.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 18 2005, 04:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 18 2005, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-007medic_@Jul 18 2005, 05:00 PM
> * VT, now your daughter is saying " I am posted all over the internet, thanks to my dad"
> 
> Jon is saying " Hey VT, Got any more??"
> ...


And I have'nt even posted my 3 step kids, but they are all 30ish and live on their own.   [/b][/quote]
 Any of them single men?


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jul 18 2005, 05:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jul 18 2005, 05:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any of them single men? [/b][/quote]
 Well, you could call him single, but he does have a so called girlfriend. I don't know how serious it is though? 

And Guys, two of my steps are female, one is married and the other is pretty much available.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 18, 2005)

You just enjoy torturing Jon, don't you?


----------



## Phridae (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jul 18 2005, 04:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jul 18 2005, 04:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any of them single men? [/b][/quote]
 You're like a female Jon!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 18 2005, 09:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 18 2005, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're like a female Jon!! [/b][/quote]
 I have a photo program that can do that...

All I need is a picture of him, and add some facial features and we'd have Joan instead of Jon.


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

This link has pics of my kids and other family members.  Ignore the ones with me in them.  I don't photograph well, especially in a dark bar while having my 30th Bday party...lol

Photos


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm 19, so probably still considered a baby, and don't have and kids so, I can't really post anything in here but to say, ya'll have great lookin little ones!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, it's great to see some smaller ones for a change. My little ones are'nt that little anymore, but I still adore them. 

Hey Alex, let us know when you get the pic so we know when to start calling him Joan. Better yet, just post it.

And Ian, this is the first that I have seen of you so, welcome to our world. As you have probably already figured out, we can all be a little Wacked like Alex at times........ well, most of the time. 

Dan


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice to meet you too! I'm not an emt yet, started my classes yesterday. So sitting here reading chapter 1-3, and skipping ahead.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 19 2005, 06:40 PM
> * Nice to meet you too! I'm not an emt yet, started my classes yesterday. So sitting here reading chapter 1-3, and skipping ahead.   *


 As far as I can see you are not reading, your playing on the computer! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Pfft! Kinkos does wonders, they can copy an entire book for the right price, and put it on a PDF!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 19, 2005)

Just for an FYI, my kids picture are on my profile. (Last Thanksgiving)



And in my defense, that's not my house....I would NEVER buy sea-green carpet!


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe, there adorable! I wish I had pictures of my childhood, but they all burnt up in an electrical fire that happened in our master bedroom.  :angry:


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 19 2005, 07:41 PM
> * And in my defense, that's not my house....I would NEVER buy sea-green carpet! *


 We have a green carpet in our living room. Not Sea green though, more like a darker forest green.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 19 2005, 05:38 PM
> * Yeah, it's great to see some smaller ones for a change. My little ones are'nt that little anymore, but I still adore them.
> 
> Hey Alex, let us know when you get the pic so we know when to start calling him Joan. Better yet, just post it.
> ...


 I didn't say I was _going_ to change his photo. I said I _could_ do it with the proper technology. I wouldn't do anything of that nature with out Jons' permission, so as not to #1 upset him #2 break any laws in small print #3 become a target - I can't run w/ a cast on.  B)


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2009)

My dog decide to somehow get under my pillow and layed it on top of his back, and then started at me innocently!

Too big to post in image tags - http://softmodfiles.net/images/tucker/100_2682.JPG


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 25, 2009)

So, do you always sleep with a blood pressure cuff?  LOL!  Cute puppy dog, BTW!


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 25, 2009)

how do you post a picture on here?


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2009)

No I don't always sleep with a BP cuff  



amberdt03 said:


> how do you post a picture on here?



Go to http://imageshack.us and click browse, choose the picture, and then click upload. Then there will be a link called "Direct link" copy and past that and put it between these two tags (without the *)


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 27, 2009)

exodus said:


> No I don't always sleep with a BP cuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 27, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> thanks. here's my baby trying to sit in my lap with his pacifier in his mouth(tennis ball)



Awwwwww!  Is your aussie totally obsessed with tennis balls too?  The one in my avatar would play with them 24/7 if you would only keep throwing them for her.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Awwwwww!  Is your aussie totally obsessed with tennis balls too?  The one in my avatar would play with them 24/7 if you would only keep throwing them for her.



yes he is very obsessed with tennis balls. he will chase that thing all day if you kept throwing it. he sleeps with it in his mouth, and it can't be more that 3 feet away from him at any given time. lol.


----------



## MJordan2121 (Mar 29, 2009)

*My Babies*

Here's my little ones..


----------



## Sasha (Mar 29, 2009)

MJordan2121 said:


> Here's my little ones..



I love how the last one, the dog is trying to look innocent and cute!


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 29, 2009)

MJordan2121 said:


> Here's my little ones..



ahhh i like the little puppy. so cute.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 29, 2009)

The Piggies! My babies!

This is Lucy.






And this is Ethel.





I'm gonna get two more doggies and name them Ricky and Fred! Yes, they're cellphone pictures so they're kinda blurry.

Lucy is a pug, she has some kinda doggy acne, I guess, that wont go away.

Ethel is... well.. I'm not really sure. She was sold as a Boston Terrier but she seems more like a boxer. And it's not even a she. She's a hermaphrodite. Literally. Confirmed by the vet! I really know how to pick "normal" dogs, don't I?


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 30, 2009)

Sasha, Boston Terriers are like mini boxers. even though they are not related. :glare: This is Java. She use to be my child. She belongs to an ex-girlfriend. I still consider her my child though.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 4, 2009)

This is Will.  He turned 6 last month.  He is aspiring to be a cop, fireman, paramedic, doctor, airline pilot and professional fisherman.





This is Caroline.  She would be turning 5 in June, she passed away 19 months ago from injuries sustained in a bulldozer accident.  She was 3 years old whe she died.  She planned on being a princess, and a pony when she grew up.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, sorry those are so enormous.


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

ErinCooley said:


> This is Will.  He turned 6 last month.  He is aspiring to be a cop, fireman, paramedic, doctor, airline pilot and professional fisherman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





beautiful children. sorry about the lost of the little one


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 4, 2009)

ErinCooley said:


> This is Will. He turned 6 last month. He is aspiring to be a cop, fireman, paramedic, doctor, airline pilot and professional fisherman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your lost. I wish your son all the luck.


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Meet Pierce.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 26, 2009)

^

So cute!!! How old?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 26, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ^
> 
> So cute!!! How old?



I'm going to assume you're asking about the dog, and then walk away.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm going to assume you're asking about the dog, and then walk away.



Oh for crying out loud!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 27, 2009)

my amazing kids 4,18months,8months


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 27, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Meet Pierce.



Chick magnet. Even I have to admit I'm a sucker for a cute guy with a cute puppy. 

You crafty MFers!


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are two of my babies. My daughter Gabriella Marie, My oldest son Christian Allen in band on the left. Some of our White German Shepherd pups.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughter and I when she was 1st born.






My little girl now.


----------

